# Salt Bars for Halloween



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2011)

I had heard Love Spell discolored so I thought I'd try it because I wouldn't have minded if they would have darkened. So, of course, Peak's Love Spell does not turn discolor.  :roll: 

Oh well...I was still pleased with how these turned out. They're salt bars with 50% coconut milk. 












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## judymoody (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice!  You got a lovely sheen on them.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 31, 2011)

Groovy!  I wonder if my son would be tempted to use soap if I bought him one of those....


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 1, 2011)

THose are agreat!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 1, 2011)

Creamy salt soap ... lovely!


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice! Love spell is awesome by the way. It isn't white but it isn't a brown either. Not to bad :wink:


----------



## Fullamoon (Sep 1, 2011)

So cool for Halloween!


----------



## Fyrja (Sep 1, 2011)

I LOVE these!  I can't stress how much.  But then again I do love anything halloweenish or covered in skulls.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how skulls can be cute, but those are SUPER cute


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I got the mold from Brambleberry if anyone's interested in it.

eta: I weighed one and it's 5.9 oz.

One of my nieces is into skulls so I hope she likes it. She's usually very blasé about anything I've given her. But recently, she told me she loved the sugar scrub I had given her mom. I was surprised because I didn't even know she had tried it. She was very complimentary so I thought she might like to try a salt bar.

judymoody - The sheen is from Pam. The soap stuck in the mold the last time I tried to do CP in this mold. Several people had suggested mineral oil but I decided to try the spray. It worked very well. Now I just have to figure how to clean it off.  :roll:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh very nice they look sooooo polished bet they dont hang around for very long :0)


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, they're going to be hanging around for at least 6-7 weeks more.  :wink:


----------



## saltydog (Sep 3, 2011)

These came out spooky & AWESOME!
You must be the coolest Aunt ever  :wink: 
Want to adopt me?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Val!

No, I'm not the coolest aunt. I'm the most boring aunt according to several of the ungrateful little snots. I just laugh when I hear it but think to myself "Yeah...you just cut yourself right out of my will".   

Sure I'll adopt you! But to be my niece, you have to come over and mow the lawn, weed the flower beds and trim the shrubs. It's also currently 95 and extremely humid. But gee...any loving niece would be willing to do this to help her old auntie, right?  :wink:


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 14, 2011)

I just saw these and love them.  
BTW - I think I've tried almost every Love Spell on the planet (well, lol not literally - but I've tried about from about 6 different company's) and none of the ones that I've used has ever discolored on me. 
Which is awesome since I LOVE that scent and soap it (or used too) quite often.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> I just saw these and love them.
> BTW - I think I've tried almost every Love Spell on the planet (well, lol not literally - but I've tried about from about 6 different company's) and none of the ones that I've used has ever discolored on me.
> Which is awesome since I LOVE that scent and soap it (or used too) quite often.



I might have been confusing Love Spell with another FO. I had it in my head that it would discolor. Do you know if Peak's version stays true in soap?

Thanks!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 14, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Do you know if Peak's version stays true in soap? Thanks!



Oh yes, inquiring minds want to know. I'd love to try Love Spell in a salt soap and have it stay white.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 14, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> jcandleattic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stays true as in smells the same OOB as it does in the soap, yes. And it never discolored for me. Not in my recipe anyway...  

Personally Peaks LS is not my favorite. I like it alright, but it smells so much different that the one I used to use. 
Unfortunately, the one that I really loved, I have no idea where to find anymore. 
It was Leah's from Scents for Soy, which changed to A Scent Shop which then got sold to Heaven something, but can't remember....  
If anyone knows if that particuar company is still around it'd be great to be able to get some more of that Love Spell.  
Anyway... LOL sorry for the rambling -


----------



## agriffin (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah...I don't think love spells turns.  Were you thinking of pink sugar, maybe?  I confuse the two... I guess because love = pink or something...lol. 

Looks good though!  Love the sculls!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes! It was Pink Sugar. Thank you for jogging my memory.   

jcandleattic - 

Thank you. You weren't rambling. I hope someone knows where you can find the LS you really want. I'd like to try it. It's good to know this FO won't morph. I've had that happen in the past. A batch will smell good for awhile and then...it doesn't.   

saltydog - 

You might want to wait and see if someone knows where to find this other FO. However, the skulls are still white so this one would work for you.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 14, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> jcandleattic -
> 
> Thank you. You weren't rambling. I hope someone knows where you can find the LS you really want. I'd like to try it. It's good to know this FO won't morph. I've had that happen in the past. A batch will smell good for awhile and then...it doesn't.


I actually found it. It's called - Fragrance Oil Central. 
However it's $23 a lb. That's a little spendy for me since I used to buy it for $14... LOL 
I mean, I know prices have raised, but that's just is too steep for me atm...


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. I'll have to look at this site. 

That sounds about average from what I've seen but I haven't seen much. I generally only buy 1 oz to 4 oz bottles. I did buy 2 FOs in larger amounts but I'm also using them in incense and soy melts.


----------



## morena_mama (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll be waiting by the mailbox.   








No?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 15, 2011)

Make sure you have a chair, food cooler, sunscreen, umbrella and a book. It's going to be a long wait. They won't be ready until October.


----------



## Tater (Sep 16, 2011)

They look great Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Tater!


----------

